# Screen washers



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

2007 B 695 SL Over the last few months I have noticed my washer jets getting weaker and weaker.Today I had a look re blockage etc. The discovery was that when Hymer build their bit they put in a non return valve, When fiat build their bit they put in a non return valve.At the factory the two are married together.All works well until one or more valves get a bit stiff and restrict the water flow.
The upshot is if you remove the one way valve that Hymer fit which is too far away from the reservoir to be any good,you end up with 12 spray jets that act more like fire hoses than the dribble I had.Plus no feed back to the reservoir.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Interesting . . My mate has the same problem on his (1998) Hymer - where are these 2 non return valves located ?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

On mine the first one was located about a foot from the bottle and the second one just after the first washer from the bottle. Tell him to try cleaning the valves with a de calc cleaner this may help.


----------

